# FULL EG(Every single alg) Sub-1



## NSKuber (Aug 8, 2011)

CLL:




EG-1:




EG-2+ Ortega:




Hope you guys enjoy


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 9, 2011)

holy crap
Are you the first to sub-1 all EG-2's (at least on vid)?


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 9, 2011)

> holy crap
> Are you the first to sub-1 all EG-2's (at least on vid)?



Christopher Olson did.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 9, 2011)

Apparently I'm just being absent-minded then. Lol I remembered him doing EG-1, but not EG-2.


----------



## NSKuber (Aug 9, 2011)

No, cyotheking did it before me. Search on youtube, it's like "sub 1ing all EG-1 and EG-2 algs".


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 9, 2011)

Woot! Another person to join the club  congrats! Haha, I'm gonna have to look into your algs, looks like you have some nice ones.


----------



## NSKuber (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh, it's you 
Thanks!
I'm always wondering how you turn SO fast, I mean, you do 2-3 regrips per algoritm and it's still sub-1!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 9, 2011)

NSKuber said:


> Oh, it's you
> Thanks!
> I'm always wondering how you turn SO fast, I mean, you do 2-3 regrips per algoritm and it's still sub-1!


 
Everyone says I turn fast, but I feel slow xD haha. I'm not sure how I do it, I guess it would be due to just turning as fast as I can :3 I can't do fancy finger tricks to save my life, so thats why I regrip so much :3


----------

